
Rent in Vegas, Commute to San Francisco, Save $1,124 a Month - gscott
http://www.realtor.com/news/trends/rent-in-vegas-commute-to-san-fran-save-money/
======
DrScump
Where is she finding these $35 total flights between Vegas and SFO?

